# Danzan in the Dayton area



## lklawson (Sep 21, 2010)

Heads up:  Mike Yoshida is beginning to teach half-hour Danzan sessions after Judo at the YMCA in Troy, OH.  It's actually south of Troy on 25A and just about 15 min. North of Dayton.  He's in direct lineage from Ancho Sensei.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

